# who will magic pick in the first round?



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

I Think the magic will get either gaines or hendrich or another pick!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Wow, this poll is pretty limited. There are 3 choices, and actually none of them are what I would like to see Orlando take. I would like Orlando to go with Sofoklis if he is still on the board, and then take a look at Barbosa or another point guard. I believe that Sofoklis is a player that has an abundance of potential, especially in the low post. He's no pogo-stick like Hunter, he has the big body that we need. Plus, the main reason he isn't in the top 10 still is because of the hype surrounding recently discovered talent. Sofoklis hasn't declined with time, actually I'd say he has improved a lot and his height is no longer a problem at 6'10 and 17 years old. This guy could easily grow into the size of a Center...and even 6'10 isn't small for the East. He doesn't look to have too much extra weight in the photos I have seen, in one of them floating around he looks extremely chizeled. Sofoklis should be our pick!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Magic need a PG so i they will likely pick Kirk Hendrich or Luke Ridnour.

Why dont the magic try to go after luke walton.He doesnt score much and is not fantastic on dunking or anything like that 
but he has excellent court vision and he could develop into a stockon type player.Magic could try to get him in the 2nd round if he still is available


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Sleeper pick for the Magic: Troy Bell

They always seem to be affected by athleticism and predraft camps, and Bell's been the most impressive leading up to the draft. Not to mention that even if he's not a pure-PG, it won't matter much since TMac is the primary ballhandler most of the time anyways.

As a Nets fan, hopefully the Magic don't take Bell so he can fall to the Nets... but Bell seems like a great fit for Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The magic definitly would take hinrich if he was still available, but thats highly unlikely. If hinrich is indeed gone, they will go with gaines, but if he is also taken already, they will most likely go for a big man to play alongside Drew Gooden in the future. Sofoklis, or maybe even Kaman if he falls to them. You never know whats gonna happen, but i think if Kaman would be too good to pass on even if Gaines waas left.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Gaines seems to be one of the most consensus picks outside the top 3 picks. That is if someone isnt sleepin on him and snatches him up first.

I think we might surprise and grab Sofoklis ... especially if he is truly 6'10" in shoes ... 

but I think there is probably an 80% we are going to end up with Gaines. Which should end up being a pretty decent pick.


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

I like Marcus Banks. This guy is 6'2'' and a rock solid 220, at least 40 pounds more than Luke Ridnour. Neither Gooden nor Giricek will likely be a good defender, so the Magic must surround them with quality defensive role players. Banks is very quick, strong, and arguably the best defensive PG in this draft.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Boris Diaw, IMO


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Boris Diaw, IMO


:clap:
I think the same exact thing! Diaw would give us a SF, and since Grant is not playing next year he would fill that spot. He can defend and is said to be like Scottie, I think he would be a great fit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeez we've played without Hill the last 3 years, we don't need a sf when we already have Giricek. The more pressing need is pg, and this is a good pg draft. We need to draft Gaines and then pick up our center in the FA pool. Management has decided they will go over the cap if necessary to sign a big-time FA, like O'Neal. If we can't get O'Neal we can surely persuade one of the following to be our center: Keon Clark, Brad Miller, Michael Olowakandi, or PJ Brown.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> Jeez we've played without Hill the last 3 years, we don't need a sf when we already have Giricek. The more pressing need is pg, and this is a good pg draft. We need to draft Gaines and then pick up our center in the FA pool. Management has decided they will go over the cap if necessary to sign a big-time FA, like O'Neal. If we can't get O'Neal we can surely persuade one of the following to be our center: Keon Clark, Brad Miller, Michael Olowakandi, or PJ Brown.


It takes more than a willingness to spend to sign a guy like Jermaine Oneal. We don't have the money to sign Jermaine Oneal. Why would he come to Orlando for less money than go to San Antonio where he could make bank and be almost guaranteed at least WCF for the next 6 years.

The other 4 are much more viable options, the least of which I would like to see is Clark. There are SG's in the league heavier and stronger than Clark. He is not an NBA center. We need size and toughness, not a big athletic twig.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

looks like orlando got gaines


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah, we were one of the lucky teams that got our first choice.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> yeah, we were one of the lucky teams that got our first choice.


Not only that, but we got a guy who really wanted to play for Orlando. Rick Pitino said Orlando was their first choice and he said of the 29 NBA teams, he hoped Gaines went to Orlando.

I think we really got a winner this time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only that, but we got a guy who really wanted to play for Orlando. Rick Pitino said Orlando was their first choice and he said of the 29 NBA teams, he hoped Gaines went to Orlando.
> ...


I was looking through some old stuff and found this. Damn it, I remember I really liked the Gaines pick. I guess I wasn't the only one.

Here's to making the right choice this year (Okafor).


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I was looking through some old stuff and found this. Damn it, I remember I really liked the Gaines pick. I guess I wasn't the only one.
> ...


Yup, I LOVED the Gaines pick. You never know...he's played one season.


----------

